# Traded The 2010 Passport For A Outback 301Bq!



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Traded my 2010 Passport 300BH for a 301BQ. I can't wait. It rolled off the assembly line today! I'm hoping to have it by next Wednesday's camping trip.I went in one that was being prepped a few weeks back to sell. I didn't have much time in it...

I had a few questions about this one:

-How's the speaker setup? Does it have more than two in the living area? Like the usually trailer "surround sound"? 
-The Specs on the site says "power roof vent". I was thinking about adding a MaxxAir 1200T to the bathroom. Does this usual mini fan and plan cover? Is there a roof vent in the master bedroom?

I'll miss my electric awning but at least I saved my electric tongue jack


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

hallfleming said:


> Traded my 2010 Passport 300BH for a 301BQ. I can't wait. It rolled off the assembly line today! I'm hoping to have it by next Wednesday's camping trip.
> 
> Any pointers for this one? How's the speaker setup? Does it have more than two in the living area? Like the usually trailer "surround sound"? I went in one that was being prepped a few weeks back to sell. I didn't have much time in it...
> 
> I'll miss my electric awning but at least I saved my electric tongue jack


 Congatulations on your new Toy!! Where are you located in the country? There may be a rally in your area where you can show her off! Good luck! Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm in Georgia. Any excuse to take it some where's fine with me!

(added more questions to the opening post)



egregg57 said:


> Traded my 2010 Passport 300BH for a 301BQ. I can't wait. It rolled off the assembly line today! I'm hoping to have it by next Wednesday's camping trip.
> 
> Any pointers for this one? How's the speaker setup? Does it have more than two in the living area? Like the usually trailer "surround sound"? I went in one that was being prepped a few weeks back to sell. I didn't have much time in it...
> 
> I'll miss my electric awning but at least I saved my electric tongue jack


 Congatulations on your new Toy!! Where are you located in the country? There may be a rally in your area where you can show her off! Good luck! Enjoy!

Eric
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OH YEA!!! Another 301BQ owner! Yippe....









The 301BQ has 6 speakers....2 in the living area...2 in the master bedroom....2 outside (curb side)

Congrats on getting the BEST Outback on the market...yup, I'm a little biased.


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

I just noticed that you've got the slide with a window behind the dinette. The new ones dropped that. Weird eh?

Do you have the tile or wood style linoleum?



Oregon_Camper said:


> OH YEA!!! Another 301BQ owner! Yippe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hallfleming said:


> OH YEA!!! Another 301BQ owner! Yippe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Yea, I told the VP of the Outback line not to remove that window, but it appears they did. Now I have a Collectors Edition!!









We have the tile style linoleum.


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

I got the 301BQ today! It came off the assembly line last Thursday. I had a few good surprises when I went to pick it up.

1. New Jensen LCD in these now, the last one I looked at had a Legend.
2. It had the wood grain linoleum! My wife screamed on the phone when I told her (in excitement).
3. It has dual lights over the bed instead of one. I hated the single in my Passport when I'm trying to sleep and she's reading...
4. Huge sliding drawers underneath both sides of the dinette (the last one I was in didn't have that). Like, 4 feet long each!
5. A self standing removable dinette table that legs fold.
6. Redesigned TV brackets inside and out.
7. Moved the TV cable connections and power behind the TV.

and the best...

8. Electric Awning!!!!! The dealer was surprised too!

I'm a happy camper! (no pun intended)


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Almost forgot...

The "Havana" bedspread and curtains changed. Looks much better IMHO. Less "flowery" look. Plus they dropped the mirrors off the overhead storage in the master bedroom.

I had no idea it had a porcelain toilet. Nice touch!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

hallfleming said:


> I got the 301BQ today! It came off the assembly line last Thursday. I had a few good surprises when I went to pick it up.
> 
> 1. New Jensen LCD in these now, the last one I looked at had a Legend.
> 2. It had the wood grain linoleum! My wife screamed on the phone when I told her (in excitement).
> ...


Welcome and COngrats!!!!http://www.outbackers.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/default/whistling.gif

I wonder where they got the idea for the dinette drawers.








Many members on here have done that mod or a similar one, its cool they are looking at what people are doing........









An easy one for them to add would be more Coat hooks
here









and here









Bravo Keystone!!!! They keep this up and we won't have to do any Mods!!!

Congrats again


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Clarke...are you trying to make me believe that YOU, out of all people (meaning ones who've done 873+ mods) wouldn't be bored out of your mind if Keystone did all the work and left all of the fun out of it?

Nah...didn't think so...


----------

